# where to buy a ****-pop



## seacat

any recommendations?


----------



## Ducksmasher

i could probly get a few ***** so you could freeze them, but I dont have any of those sticks.


----------



## gater

*Pops*

Seacat make your own....2 and 3oz H&H King Cocahoe jig heads. Cut the hook just in front of where the shank starts to bend, put your favorite tail on and zip tie a 12/0-15/0 circle to the jig head and your done. Academy sells the 4 packs of jig heads or you can buy the from H&H. Gater


----------



## KappaSig

*ROTFLMAOF!!!!!*

I need to get my reading glasses checked

when I first came across this post - I thought it said **** poop

and I'm sitting here wondering why in the HECK someone would want **** poop!

Sorry - just thought that funny


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Marburgers on Hwy. 146...


----------



## Poon Chaser

Chasing poons eh???


----------



## Performer Marine

***** Pop*

You can get **** Pop at your local Randalls, I saw it there today.....


----------



## Poon Chaser

There are some for sell in the classifieds here.. under fishing supplies


----------



## Scott

At nearly $10 a piece - come on. I can make them for about $2.50 each... not counting the zip tie. ;-)


----------



## awesum

*Speaking of ****-Pops ...*

Yeah, making them is easy. I have several that I made a few years ago that I think are acceptable when I was thinking of doing some **** chasing.

Now that the feds have squirreled up things with offshore regs and gas being so high I was thinking again of pulling them out and trying thwm.

But I have questions for those that have used them with some success.

What scenario and water depth do they work best?

Near jetties and passes wjere you are seeing Tarpon?

Deeper water and chumming?

Near shrimp boats?

Do you allow them to work just off the bottom?

Inquiring mind....

Thanks


----------



## Catch 22

Over in Louisiana where they were invented, they troll them behind a boat. The name came from the inventer. **** Schwest decided to take some pvc pipe, an egg sinker, some shot weghts inside the pvc and wire them to a circle hook. At first he used a treble hook and then got acquainted with Mr. Tom Gibson and went to the circle hook.

It is possible to drift fish with them and let the boat move them up and down. They should be let down close to the bottom or near the bottom for this to work. 

Now for the name. When he was a little boy Mr. Schwest would roll up in the corner of a room and go to sleep. They started calling him ****. The pop part comes from use of the **** Pop. Eventually it will pop off the circle hook and thus the name **** Pop.


----------



## bk005

Cool info, thanks


----------



## Scott

Hard to imagine **** ever rolling up in any corner. fyi - they call one of his sons, "Little ****." When a name sticks, it sticks. Papa Joe is his father. He is truly the grandfather of Louisiana tarpon fishing and each of them have probably caught and landed more giant tarpon on the Gulf of Mexico than any other professional fishing guide anywhere in North America. You should see his book of photographs. Truly the greats of tarpon fishing and to top it off, some of the nicest, most humble guys you will ever meet in your life. True cajun gentlemen all the way around.


----------



## Tarponchaser

A few years ago, I was watching some videos with **** of some of the tarppon they had caught over the years. He said " Watch, this is where PaPa Joe gets knocked out."

PaPa Joe was leadering a large tarpon and it rocketed up striking him on the tip of the chin knocking him back and out cold. They thougth it was the funniest thing ever.

They are a hoot.

TC


----------



## Poon Chaser

I have not used them here but in Florida i would use them on the botton in descesnt current but not so much current they couldne tget to the bottom. Around bridges in S florida at 30' or so. near passes and in the deep channels

I have also seen them drifted like a flounder or crappie drift. Havent seen these in a while... very old school but it works. more hook ups than a standard jig for sure.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

if you're still looking check the classifieds !!!

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2771


----------



## sandollr

Scott said:


> Hard to imagine **** ever rolling up in any corner. fyi - they call one of his sons, "Little ****." When a name sticks, it sticks. Papa Joe is his father. He is truly the grandfather of Louisiana tarpon fishing and each of them have probably caught and landed more giant tarpon on the Gulf of Mexico than any other professional fishing guide anywhere in North America. You should see his book of photographs. Truly the greats of tarpon fishing and to top it off, some of the nicest, most humble guys you will ever meet in your life. True cajun gentlemen all the way around.


Nice to read someone's praises. Very good post.


----------

